# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Bordeaux Wine Cruise

## darlu

Hi forum friends.  We are very excited for our first river cruise this summer and will stay a day before and after the cruise in Bordeaux.  If anyone has any resto or other suggestions please let us know!  Thanks.  DarIn and Lucie

----------


## amyb

Sounds wonderful...enjoy.

----------


## darlu

Thanks Amy.  We were quite close to another St Bart’s trip this summer but we’ve never been to France or done a river cruise.  Hope you and Phil are both well.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Bordeaux is a treat!

We enjoyed visiting the great Gothic cathedral and the small but delightful art museum. Walking around town is enjoyable with many wonderful shops and restaurants lining the pedestrian-only streets.

P1180335.jpg

P1180336.jpg

P1180351.jpg

P1180357.jpg

----------


## darlu

Thanks Jim.  Your pics are great and we are getting very excited for this journey!

----------


## stbartshopper

We have friends who just returned from a Tauck River Cruise and said it was one of the nicer trips they have taken.

----------


## Jeanette

Hi Darin and Lucie,

I am months behind in reading forum posts. If you haven't left yet, I can look up a restaurant and wine bar that we visited in Bordeaux last summer. Both were exquisite.

Jeanette

----------

